
Pioneer's Legato Link Conversion DAC Technology - MintelIE
http://oyvind.servehttp.com/cd-spillere1.htm
======
MintelIE
This long, Web 1.0 style page also has information about this type of
technique.

[http://www.soundfountain.com/amb/cd25years.html](http://www.soundfountain.com/amb/cd25years.html)

